# New Seminary in UK



## deathtolife (Mar 30, 2017)

For those in UK, There is a new seminary that is being established. 

Salisbury Reformed Seminary

https://www.facebook.com/salisburyseminary/

http://www.salisburyseminary.org

Reactions: Like 1


----------

